# "Accidents" advice



## martinjackson (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi,

I wanted to ask some advice, I've been having some difficulties recently which I think are related to IBS. A number of years ago, I was diagnosed as having IBS. For the past couple of years, the problems subsided and haven't had any difficulties at all. Recently, the symptoms seem to have returned - I'm having pains in my stomach and having to go to the toilet quite frequently. I visited my GP who wasn't too helpful - she saw my previous diagnosis and I was given a leaflet about managing IBS. More recently, I've been having "accidents". I keep feeling a sudden urge to go to the toilet without any warning. Yesterday at the supermarket, it happened and I ended up having an accident. It has happened again this morning. I'm really struggling with this - it's never happened before and I'm quite worried about it.

I'm planning to return to my GP. I've been reading around on the net and have wondered if it is wothwhile getting some "protection". This is all completely new to me. I'm terrified about this happening again and wondered if a pad might at least buy me some time if I get stuck. Just wondered if anybody else has had similar experiences and what you do? There are so many pads out there, I'm not sure if they will help or what to go for. I would be grateful for any advice people could offer.


----------



## jdinvirginia (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Martin,

Sorry to hear you are having problems. I can relate as I am fecal incontinent and suffered an accident this very morning while on my exercise walk.

A mere pad may not be enough for your accidents, particularly if they become full voids. To contain fecal matter with a very high degree of confidence you will need to wear a taped diaper. Pullup diapers or 'absorbent underwear,' while very helpful, just do not do as good a job.

For fecal accidents diaper absorption is not as important as fecal containment. That means high gutter guards and very snug and effective leg gathers. Unfortunately, the better quality and more expensive diapers tend to perform better in this regard.

A big problem with fecal leakage or accidents is odor. In that regard a diaper with a plastic shell will do much better than a breathable diaper.

Also, for better security, I wear a diaper cover, or so-called plastics pants or the equivalent PUL pants in case the diaper leaks. If you are inactive or staying home, the plastic pants may not be necessary. However, I never leave home without wearing a pair over my taped diaper.

For fecal accidents while away from the home, I carry a small change kit in a fanny pack. I case I have a worse accident, I also have a disaster kit in the trunk of my car with a change of clothing.

Good luck managing your incontinence. It is a real pain, but good planing makes it less so.

--JD


----------



## martinjackson (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi JD,
Thanks for your reply and advice. I really appreciate you taking time to reply. It's reassuring that I'm not the only person having difficulties. Since posting last, I have visited my gp and I'm waiting for an appointment to see a specialist.
I've found a supplier online who has sent me a selection of pads to try so I'm hoping to find something that works for me.


----------



## chestnut (Mar 16, 2016)

I have neurogenic bowel and bladder which is like IBS in that I have no control. I have worn adult briefs full time for four years since my accident. I use about 5-8 briefs per day and self manage. I change my brief in public and use two pairs of plastic pants to make sure fecal odor is kept contained. I also also urinary incontinent. I take a diaper change, gloves, wipes and a bag out wherever I go. I wear 24/7 briefs and other heavy brands.


----------



## JT96 (Mar 16, 2016)

Bumping an old post here, but I'm an IBS/incontinence sufferer. When I'm having D, if I'm out of the house I don't have much chance at all to make it to the bathroom because the urgency is so strong and sudden. I will wear either a plastic disposable diaper, or pull-up depending on the situation. Usually in the car it's a diaper because I really can't make it if I have to stop, park, and get to a bathroom. If it's a short trip to a store or somewhere there will be a bathroom available I can wear a pull-up style, which is nice but if I have an accident in a pull-up there's not near the same level of protection from leaks and odor. The whole problem really stinks (pun intended)


----------

